# 2007 EOS Burning Oil - Failed Consumption test - Experiense, Information, Advice Request



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

I haven't been on the forum in a very long time but, have found myself in a very difficult place with my 2007 EOS and would appreciate any advice, previous experience or information anyone can provide.
My EOS started burning oil between 20 and 25k miles. I mentioned it to the dealership every oil change (3,000 to 4,000 miles). At first they dismissed it. However, it finally go bad enough that they started an oil consumption test. 
They were performing the test by weighing the oil when first put in the car. At the 720 mile mark the car went in and the oil was removed from the car and weighed again. I'm not sure what the difference was but.....the following phone call informed me that the car had failed.
The dealership advised that they wanted to take the engine out of the car and break it down. IF the pistons were oval or egg shaped, they would be replacing the engine. IF the pistons were round, they would replace the rings and put the engine back in the car.
As you can imagine, I'm not thrilled about either option.
I have 35k miles on the car. This means 25K more left on the warranty. The dealership is going to or isn't willing to extend the warranty after all of this work. Which means I'm left with a repair or new engine that could have the same problem AND when it does might very well be out of warranty.
What they are telling me about the round rings doesn't make sense. I have NO smoke, NO smell, NO noise, NO leaks. My experience with rings that are bad or have a gap is that you have some smell or smoke.
I'm concerned about a "new" engine. Is new, really new? Or do I get an engine that they have pulled out of someone elses problem EOS and rebuilt? How do I know\tell?
Obviously, I could go on and on.......I'll stop now and thank everyone in advance for your help. 
BTW: I LOVE the car........


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2007 EOS Burning Oil - Failed Consumption test - Experiense, Informa ... (lexus1713)*

What was your oil consumption? (How many miles on a quart of oil?) My Eos has been burning oil from the start. First 10,000 miles it was about 1 quart/2500 miles. That has increased to 1 quart/900 miles. I too have been complaining about this to the dealer. One dealer tried to perform an oil consumption test by me stopping by every 1000 miles for them to add and record oil consumption. In the end the service manager said, "Yep its consuming a lot of oil but we wouldn't know how to fix it!" That was a waste of 4 months and the last time I used that dealer for service. I think you should feel lucky the dealer recognizes the problem and is willing to fix it. If you're not confident in the repair options, get it fixed and trade it in for a new model with the new redesigned 2.0t. That's what I'm thinking about doing.


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: 2007 EOS Burning Oil - Failed Consumption test - Experiense, Informa ... (solarflare)*

I understand the thought of making the trade to a newer model. However, I'm not sure how VWs poor engine quality leads to me spending even more money as I'm sure they aren't going to "give" me the same deal on a new one.
They weighed the oil rather than doing it by qts. Based on the weight I'm going to guess it was about a qt in 700 to 800 miles.
I've now learned that they plan to replace the rings and reinstall the engine. Again, not a very happy EOS owner right now.


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: 2007 EOS Burning Oil - Failed Consumption test - Update*

New rings it is - I'm certainly not ready to agree that this is the long term fix. What I am willing to say is, the VW 2.0T engine has problems and that VW isn't willing to admit it. Instead it appears they are fixing one car at a time. 
Unless your car burns more than the "normal" 1qt per 1000k miles (because all cars do this), you will have to keep complaining.
Otherwise, you will continue to add oil and it doesn't appear that VW is going to issue a recall or offer you anything else.
Taking a moment to do the math on this "normal" oil burning problem.......recommended oil change every 10,000 miles - car "normally" burns 1qt per 1000k.....yep, that math don't add up.
I've spoken to several VW mechanics off the record and all have admitted that this engine has a problem and they are seeing a lot of them. 
VW's reaction, replace the rings with a newer version of the rings that have a different coating on them that should allow them to expand (here is that word again) normally. UNLESS, there has been so much damage done that the pistons and\or cylindars are no longer round. In which case a new engine is in order.
VW and dealerships are saying it is very rare - mechanics are saying something entirely different.
I would like to hear from other EOS or Jetta with 2.0T engines that are having the same problem. It appears that together we are going to have to figure this out.










_Modified by lexus1713 at 12:53 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: 2007 EOS Burning Oil - Failed Consumption test - Update (lexus1713)*

Oh man! I sure hope they remember were everything goes! I was wondering if they could simply pull the head and drop the oil pan but it appears they are pulling the engine? I'm convinced this and the cam thing is the reason the new 2.0t appeared so quickly. I just added 1.5 quarts in 1030 miles! I guess I have this to look forward to, that is if I can convince the dealer that there is a problem.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

If It's any consolation, there are others for which this does not happen. Maybe there was a bad batch of "???who knows what part..hopefully rings!??"
I change mine every 5K miles. and mine doesn't burn any oil that I can measure in the dip stick. 

Hopefully yours will be all better once they put it all back together !!!


----------



## mrcozy (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine will be going through the same thing very soon. VW is replacing the rings to address excessive oil consumption. Parts just came in last week.


----------



## gtigli (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: 2007 EOS Burning Oil - Failed Consumption test - Experiense, Informa ... (lexus1713)*

i have a 07 GLI and it failed the oil consumption test. At 660 miles it burned almost 1.5 qts.
i also had smoke everytime i took off at a stoplight. So now dealership is taking engine apart.
My car has 32,000 miles.


----------

